# Oscar at first show



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

*Congrats to you and Oscar!!!*


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats!! Not too bad for your 3rd day of ever showing!!!!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

The biggest "drama" for these three days Oscar wasn't allowed to be off leash and get wet and dirty , so the first thing after the show I took him out for two hours and he was crazy - zoomed around, swam in a lake, played with dogs, etc. He probably was the dirties dog in neighborhood, but absolutely happy. He's back to being self.


----------



## GoldensInRI (Jan 25, 2012)

Congrats on your 1st show weekend. Sounds like Oscar had a good time. Have fun and enjoy these precious puppy times together.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Picture with judge can be seen in thread


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats! Good job and keep up the good work!


----------



## JessiesGirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratulations!! Deja used to do the same thing, the sit from obedience. I used her hand signal for _stand _as we stopped and she soon learned the difference. I'm sure Oscar will, too.


----------

